# Munsterlander and French Brittany's



## Mr Muleskinner

I am looking for another dog.

I currently have 2 Brittany's (American). I am wanting to get a French Brittany or a Small Munsterlander this time around. Do any of you have any good contacts for either of these breeds that may be having a litter any time soon or pups that are available now?

Thanks for looking.


----------



## JuddCT

Try getting on utahbirddogs.com.

That would be a good place to start.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Thanks Judd. Looking it up.


----------



## JuddCT

Oh, and the only way to go is with a griff. Right Birdogger?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

To be honest. I have strongly considered one and have not ruled one out. I absolutely love my Brittany's but know that other breeds could fit me just as well.


----------



## Bax*

JuddCT said:


> Try getting on utahbirddogs.com.
> 
> That would be a good place to start.


+1

http://www.UtahBirdDogs.com is a fantastic forum. There are lots of great guys with a plethora of knowledge.


----------



## JuddCT

Mr Muleskinner said:


> To be honest. I have strongly considered one and have not ruled one out. I absolutely love my Brittany's but know that other breeds could fit me just as well.


PM Birddogger. I think he might still have a few available. I'm very glad I got a Griff, but it is all about what you want. No matter what you get, let's get out and train some time. I'm in Draper.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

> PM Birddogger. I think he might still have a few available.


I have one Griff available. She is only 4 days old so she won't be ready to go home until late April. I took down the for sale ad here and on KSL because I was getting too many calls. I figured I could sell a pup pretty easily when the time came to go home. If anyone here really wants a Griff, though, I do have one that I would like to go to a hunting home. Three of the pups before the last pick are going to pet homes that want shags so a hunter will still get an awesome pick with the last pup.


----------



## GRIFF

I picked up french britt last July and for the most part I have been pretty happy with him. He ranges well and had many good points for a pup. He also busted a lot of birds, but that is to be expected. The biggest downside to this pup is that he has no desire to retrieve. I got him from Sun Country Bretons from Phoenix. They were really good to me and I would recommend them to anyone. They really were good people and truly care about their dogs. I think they have a litter that is due pretty soon and have at least one reservation left.

Later, 
Griff


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Birddogger can you send me some particulars on her? I have gone through some of the post on utahbirdsdogs and it has really piqued my interest. I would be curious about the expected size of a full grown bitch, how are their coats to take care and groom, shedding, any special things to know? How are they with other dogs? I have read quite a bit about them but know dog can vary within a breed. Oh......cost? PM me when you get the time. I am very interested. I like the the thought of having a versatile dog that can be a bit more laid back at times and still hunt.

I won't waist a ton of your time.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

PM sent.


----------



## InvaderZim

Of the several dogs you've mentioned here, I would stick with the munchkin'lander (inside joke). If you have been pleased with the hunting ability of the brits then I would not get a WPG. The Munchkinlanders are nearly everything you're looking for, but its gonna cost ya some dough.

They have every bit the hunting ability of the WPG and the FB, probably more, and look nice too.

cj


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

A solemn oath and promise- The average WPG will bring home more birds than the average French Brittany or Munsterlander. Waterfowlers know what I'm talking about. I would personally go with the FB or Munsterlander if I had no interest in hunting ducks and geese. Those breeds don't hold a candle to the WPG on a cold day in the duck blind. They swim in cold water like the Griff runs on hot days. It's all about perspective, I guess.


----------



## InvaderZim

If thats the case (ducks and geese) you may as well just get a wirehair. A solemn oath and promise - the worlds worst GWP will bring home more birds than the best WPG.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Wirehairs are really good dogs. No denying that! Funny, Zim, I happen to live in a DD hotbed of the state. I hunt with DD owners all the time. You know a few from up here and you know the ones I'm talking about. Once I have my dogs properly stripped, there is no discernable difference whatsoever in the hunting style, range, intensity on birds, or number of birds found and retrieved. I love those wirehaired dogs. 

Pup #8 is sold. I don't have any more Griffs available right now.


----------

